# Mr Robot



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 4, 2015)

Checked out the pilot and really really liked it. Well-written so far, tech stuff is pretty accurate, gave me pretty mad Fight Club vibes and was definitely entertaining. If anything, this will fill the Person of Interest void for me this summer.

Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2015)

really really good.

it does have that that fight club vibe.


also talking about gnome and kde.... wow.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 5, 2015)

Also GNOME > KDE.


----------



## Nanaze (Jun 7, 2015)

Rami Malek is a pretty damn good narrator. I loved it.
It seems quite realistic and it will be really interesting to try to guess what is real and what is delusion. 
I will definitely watch the show.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2015)

So I watched the pilot today (it aired last night in the US). I am in. Hopefully they retain their technical advisors for the rest of it, I also hear it has been renewed for a second series already.

Hopefully this time Christian Slater running a group of geniuses will stick ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2751064/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_6 , http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1630574/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_18 , http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1420425/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_34 ).


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 25, 2015)

Possible to use multiple window managers on LINUX.  Gnome and KDE can coexist.  Obviously they didnt know that!  Very good show though!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2015)

That scene felt a bit odd, though I think it was supposed to and/or be an attempt for the exec to try to awkwardly hang at that level. I am not sure I would call it a technical error though as I read it as more of a personal preference discussion (I can install whatever I like but when it comes to getting stuff done...).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2015)

When I first watched it when the first episode came out weeks ago I was very surprised by the majority of the accuracy of most of the tech terms and everything, the show didn't just throw out some dumb fuck terms in completely irrelevant situations like some shows do (cough cough POI). I'm interested in seeing whether they throw all that accuracy out the door the farther they go in the series. 

Main character is also super cringe-y, as is most of the other characters...but that's ok I guess, since apparently "all tech people are just super fucking max edgy!" like him.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> the show didn't just throw out some dumb fuck terms in completely irrelevant situations like some shows do (cough cough POI).


POI is one of the better examples of a show that doesn't do that. >.>

and was watching a talk about this show on youtube,


and i doubt it'll go on that path as the creator of the show is a techy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 27, 2015)

Person of interest does marginally better than most but it still seems to dip in the thrown computer related fridge magnets on quite a few occasions, and definitely has a dose of magic computer/deus ex computer. Also master hacker seems to need to lean on police contacts for a lot of things that I am pretty sure I have access to, probably from a basic web portal.

Now it is streets ahead of something I might see in Law and Order or CSI (especially CSI cyber, wow that is hilarious), or even that otherwise enjoyable Scorpion program.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 27, 2015)

I liked the first episode.
there were lot of info and details (even if I don't know linux and servers, I just assumed it's how it works).
I like the main character psychology and how he acts (might be a little conflicting, if he is social phobic I feel like he wouldn't raise arms in the street in front of peoples. Well it's just some details)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 1, 2015)

I've watched the pilot episode yesterday and within the first initial minutes it got me hooked so much so that I can't wait for the rest to be aired/released. And also, I remember this actor from Need for Speed so it's great to see him acting again.

By the way, his eyes open way _TOO_ much! O.O


----------



## TVL (Jul 1, 2015)

That font... Sega should sue and get enough cash to make the Dreamcast 2.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 1, 2015)

TVL said:


> That font... Sega should sue and get enough cash to make the Dreamcast 2.


By today's standards Dreamcast 2 would be a gaming streaming service solely of Sega published games. Not a totally bad idea.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2015)

Second episode today. I do not know if I enjoyed it quite as much as the first but it was by no means bad.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 3, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Second episode today. I do not know if I enjoyed it quite as much as the first but it was by no means bad.


Yep episode 1 was way better but this, it was okay though that ending...


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jul 4, 2015)

I disagree!  Episode 2 shows that this is by no means a simple good vs bad story.  Can't wait to see where this goes from here.  Without spoiling the end of the episode for the people that haven't seen it but there would have to be payback on Mr Robot for actions and words.  A serious beating would be appropriate in by book.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 6, 2015)

I saw the word "edgy" and immediately added this to my TV backlog.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 10, 2015)

I've to agree with Elliot. Marvel movies are stupid but there are some good ones too though ultimately they come nowhere near the awesome DC movies.

Can't wait for Batman Vs. Superman!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 11, 2015)

saw the most recent two episodes, while i still think the pilot was the best so far and preferred ep.2 over ep.3, i still really enjoy the show.

and talk about taking tv tech realism to a whole new level
https://medium.com/@pnevmatico/what...id-backdoor-depicted-in-mr-robot-bde7804cbac5


----------



## endoverend (Jul 14, 2015)

Just checking in to say that this is my favorite show on TV right now. It's technical without being nerdy. The first episode was amazing, the second episode was great, but the third episode was just okay. Starting to lose track of some of the characters already lol. Am I wrong about there being a second hacker guy besides elliot who's hacking angela's boyfriend?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2015)

Man...that latest episode was so...ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



Spoiler



They're making it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too obvious that the Christian Slater character isn't even real. Like, it was more of a mystery the first couple episodes, then screwed it all up this one where the one time he's actually talked to directly by someone...it's in a dream.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 16, 2015)

I love the posts so far.

"Episode one was great, episode 2 was worse, and episode 3 was worse than that. BUT I'M STILL EXCITED FOR THIS!" There are lots of other shows I can watch if I want to see a decent show rapidly decline in quality. None of you are selling me on this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2015)

I also saw the latest episode. Fantastic piece of film making but it almost felt like a filler episode, or 15 minutes of plot and 30 of filler. For a series with 10 episodes this does not seem ideal.



Nathan Drake said:


> I love the posts so far.
> 
> "Episode one was great, episode 2 was worse, and episode 3 was worse than that. BUT I'M STILL EXCITED FOR THIS!" There are lots of other shows I can watch if I want to see a decent show rapidly decline in quality. None of you are selling me on this.



Declined in quality, sure. But still great quality. My absolute favourite TV show, especially in the crime/somewhat grounded setting, is The Wire. For me the first episode was up floating around in that rarefied air. The later ones are not that good but it is still doing better than most other things I get a chance to see.

What I am wondering is if this show is a network show designed for binge watching. I saw such a criticism levelled against some of Netflix's original content and I am not sure it held for that but for this it might be more valid. In fact I might actually watch these last three back to back to see what goes.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 17, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I love the posts so far.
> 
> "Episode one was great, episode 2 was worse, and episode 3 was worse than that. BUT I'M STILL EXCITED FOR THIS!" There are lots of other shows I can watch if I want to see a decent show rapidly decline in quality. None of you are selling me on this.


not a rapid decline in quality, just an amazing first episode, and several great/good episodes after.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 18, 2015)

Great fucking episode (S01E04), incredibly well made and kept me interested the whole 45 minutes. Only thing I didn't really like was the cliche hacker girl but the whole drug-trip sequence, usage of Schoolboy Q, the soundtrack in general, writing and cinematography made for a great episode.

This is definitely the Person of Interest replacement for the summer for me.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 19, 2015)

So basically they're a bunch of junkies who happen to be hackers also, hm.. didn't really like this episode a whole lot. The whole drug use is being pushed too hard, imo.

And I agree about Slater's character, it does seem that way.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2015)

Many of them seem to be into the milk and fags and alcohol, especially by Hollywood/TV show sensibilities, and the main character seems to be no stranger to exotic substances. Worse is observed in general IT work though.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 19, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Many of them seem to be into the milk and fags and alcohol, especially by Hollywood/TV show sensibilities, and the main character seems to be no stranger to exotic substances. Worse is observed in general IT work though.



Hollywood is no stranger to force this on to its viewers but come on, Mr. Robot is a show that deserves to be treated better.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2015)

I do not follow. It certainly does not help make the characters sympathetic, indeed I imagine that is why the screenwriters gave him a dog, but none of that is all that unrealistic or otherwise implausible -- you spend your days questioning authority and whatever else it is that hackers do and questioning whether drug law/attitudes is all that logical is often the next logical step.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've rewatched episode 4 and wow, everything about it made sense whereas on my first go I didn't quite get it and I assume other viewers were the same case. I'm pretty excited for the rest.

Btw, I fucking hope they don't cancel the show it'd be a travesty of modern TV because there's really nothing like it!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2015)

Where it goes two years from now I have no idea but it was renewed for series 2 ahead of the broadcast premier ( http://deadline.com/2015/06/mr-robot-renewed-season-2-usa-1201453623/ ).


----------



## Tjessx (Jul 20, 2015)

was pretty hyped for this during the first episode, but it gets pretty boring over time, don't like it that much anymore, gonna give it 2 more episodes before i quit watching this


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 20, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Where it goes two years from now I have no idea but it was renewed for series 2 ahead of the broadcast premier ( http://deadline.com/2015/06/mr-robot-renewed-season-2-usa-1201453623/ ).


Oh, thank god! I was worried this would be another Hannibal but it isn't.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2015)

Episode 5 appeared, quite enjoyable. I think my earlier ponderings of "made for binge watching" came more true. Alternatively the first episode was just over a hour long and that might be the better format for this show if they had cut some of the filler ish content and merged the two.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2015)

Really liked this episode and the whole exercise into social-engineering concept. That whole act in the Steel Mountain HQ played out sort of like a hacker version of the traditional "heist" scene and I think worked pretty damn well. And I guess they made it a little more ambiguous this episode as to whether Mr Robot is real to the whole "team fake" proponents considering he directly talked to people here.

And that whole scene with Bill was kind of hard to watch too.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great episode it was overall. Elliot went out of his social awkward way and made Bill feel like shit although he intended to apologise but his other side said not to.

Can't wait for this week`s ep!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2015)

I do not know if this last one was quite as tight as the first but if the rest could be as good as this one then I would be happy.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

Loved it.

One thing that kept ticking me off was bleeping everytime someone said "fuck". So saying shit's totally fine but not fuck. *sigh* If it were on cable there'd be no problem.

Then again, how in the hell is it okay to show a dead corpse and guy getting his head blown but a curse word is a no-no. It's ridiculous. x_x


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2015)

It is an American show, you know how this goes.

Also they had no problem swearing in the pilot so I am not sure what went with this one, maybe it was the particular broadcast that was ripped.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 2, 2015)

loved this episode, this show is really becoming something

although i do notice that the show does come across as kind of derivative at times. it takes a lot of ideas from other films and shows like Fight Club (ofc), American Psycho (Tyrell) and even DBZ with that scene with the CTO.



"that's the look"


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2015)

I know we do not have too many episode by episode threads for TV shows around here, and frankly I quite like the start of and end of series approaches to discussion, but I will continue with this.

A couple of episodes ago I made a comment about filler, this was not that but I am not sure it was wall to wall content either. Had a tiny bit of character building which was nice but for a show with 12 episodes (unless they actually managed to embrace the second series being assured which is great to see if so) the taking the time to smell the roses thing is cause to raise an eyebrow.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 13, 2015)

what the fuck 

All I have to say is that the next episode better have a damn good explanation... because this is on the verge of ridiculous.

Serious opinion: This show is excellent, and while I realize that the show may have been building up to this reveal, it kind of made me angry? I don't really know how to explain it, but I think maybe the show's creators are going overboard with Elliot's insanity, and ultimately reducing the amount of actual substance in the TV show. Sure, fans can call everything in the show a figment of Elliot's imagination because they read it on IMDB, but I don't see how that makes the show any better/worse. This episode was great up until the end which boiled down to a classic annoying cliffhanger.


----------



## XDel (Aug 13, 2015)

First couple of episodes really had me hooked. I was like "alas, a show that is saying something!"
And then it turned psycho-sexual and homo-erotic just like every other show.

Turns out Humans is fantastic though!!!




soulx said:


> Checked out the pilot and really really liked it. Well-written so far, tech stuff is pretty accurate, gave me pretty mad Fight Club vibes and was definitely entertaining. If anything, this will fill the Person of Interest void for me this summer.
> 
> Anyone else watch it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2015)

Of all the stuff to have happened thus far this was the ridiculous episode?

Anyway it has still yet to reach the heights of the first episode for me but I am not as concerned as I was.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 16, 2015)

In one word this episode was: Amazing.

The IMDb boards are on fire for Mr. Robot and where I talk about it too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey remember when I was right the entire time ;O;



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They're making it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too obvious that the Christian Slater character isn't even real. Like, it was more of a mystery the first couple episodes, then screwed it all up this one where the one time he's actually talked to directly by someone...it's in a dream.



Still a pretty ok show, though.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Aug 20, 2015)

For his next trick Eliot unleashes project mayhem!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, people can now finally stop asking on IMDb who/what Mr. Robot is as this episode has covered it. Just one more to go.

I'm loving this show. Brilliant.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2015)

Series finale next week. Wonder what will happen.

I quite liked this episode though I am back to the TV designed for binge watching thing. I imagine a three parter between this and next week's episode will be great.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 21, 2015)

I read on IMDb that an Australian aired version of Mr. Robot has all the f-bombs uncensored but meh, it's not like it'd make the show any better than it already is. I'll definitely rewatch it when it comes out on Blu-ray or Netflix.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 26, 2015)

Last night watched first episode of this show. Episode was damn good 10/10


----------



## endoverend (Aug 27, 2015)

So they delayed the finale of Mr. Robot tonight due to similarities to the shootings in Virginia. Guess I'll be hanging on this cliff for another week.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah dude, I just read that they delayed the episode due to the Virginia Shooting. Like what the fuck, I get it, people died but come on don't delay a show because of it. Shootings happen because stupid people have access to guns.

I was so anxious to watch Mr. Robot this week.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Yeah dude, I just read that they delayed the episode due to the Virginia Shooting. Like what the fuck, I get it, people died but come on don't delay a show because of it. Shootings happen because stupid people have access to guns.
> 
> I was so anxious to watch Mr. Robot this week.


It's not just because of the shooting-- the finale reportedly had similarities to the events of the shooting itself and it would be distasteful to air it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2015)

endoverend said:


> It's not just because of the shooting-- the finale reportedly had similarities to the events of the shooting itself and it would be distasteful to air it.


This is not the first time such a thing has happened, however I have never quite figured out why it would be considered distasteful.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> This is not the first time such a thing has happened, however I have never quite figured out why it would be considered distasteful.


The Americans are way too overly sensitive.

One thing that boggles my mind is how they're OK with violence but sex is a no-no. Typical Grade A bullshit.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Sep 3, 2015)

First impression of the last episode.  WTF!  Wiki says there will be a second series hope the viewers get some answers if that's true.  This thing is like a cross between fight club, Jacobs ladder and twin peaks.  I love all the technical stuff about the series but where the hell is all of it going.  Probably just miffed with the cliffhanger its left.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2015)

Not that I know anything about the events that saw this postponed but was this episode trimmed or something?

Anyway some great cinematography. I am going to have to watch it again to figure out how they did some of that.

Content wise I am wary of timeskip techniques in much the same way I am with amnesia ones, though perhaps not the same extent. This pulled it off though.

Also the sidestory with his psychologist... something did not sit right there with me.

I shall have to sit and have a think though before I go further.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 15, 2016)

Is anyone still watching the show? If so, what do you think of the second season so far?


----------



## Tjessx (Aug 15, 2016)

Better then the first one


----------



## T-hug (Aug 15, 2016)

I've not enjoyed season 2 as much as one so far. I'm up to episode 6 now and found the first 3.5 eps to be very slow and even a bit boring. Hopefully it picks up for the last 4.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 15, 2016)

T-hug said:


> I've not enjoyed season 2 as much as one so far. I'm up to episode 6 now and found the first 3.5 eps to be very slow and even a bit boring. Hopefully it picks up for the last 4.


Yeah the first 4 episodes were all about setup and considering how two of them were extra long it just dragged on and on, but thankfully now they seem to be getting into the action.


----------



## Tjessx (Aug 15, 2016)

I thought the first 4 episodes where genius. You can see there was a lot of thought into the first season, and how they played everything out.
The first 4 episodes had the sole purpose of letting the viewer know that He is struggling with his Dual personality, that he tried everything and wants to do everything to get rid of him, and the further you go you notice that he is slowly accepting him.

This will probs all leas on to the last episode where he:


Spoiler: This is literally a spoiler



Accepts his fait, and Mr. Robot is now part of him, not seeing his dead dad anymore accept for when he need to (in season 3)


Or another possibility:


Spoiler: Another possible plot spoiler



Kills of mr robot (maybe some form of self destruct?)


----------



## T-hug (Aug 16, 2016)

I heard Telltale Games are doing a game for Mr. Robot. Only a rumour atm!


----------



## endoverend (Aug 18, 2016)

I have to admit I was kind of sad that the same major plot twist everyone has been predicting came true, like season 1. I kind of didn't feel surprised but it's a cool revelation anyways and done really well with the scene changes.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 6, 2016)

In case anyone's still watching, it's really beginning to drag, with each episode introducing more questions than answers :/ I thought things would pick up later on in the season, but here we are on episode 9 with hardly anything to show.


----------



## Lemmingz (Jan 17, 2017)

Great show IMO, I'm 4 shows into the 2nd season, need to find the time to finish the season off.
Can be strange at times but highly recomended


----------

